# things might get intresting next week



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

We need the rain- Bring it.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

We need the rain.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Never get here as High Pressure locked over us in Texas. Maybe Mexico again.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I got so much stuf**** in my garage...BRING IT!!! 

Maybe I can use it to cover...my saw...run-a-generator...fridge...freezer..... cook, feed the entire neighborhood....of 40,000 folks.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

juan said:


> Never get here as High Pressure locked over us in Texas. Maybe Mexico again.


Yep, high pressure sitting over Texas would push it to the south.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

:hairout::hairout::hairout:What kind of dumbness hopes for a hurricane:hairout::hairout::hairout: You never know what they will do! and besides I am tired of all the rain.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

NEVER, EVER EVER wish tropical weather upon yourself. NEVER. I dont care how much rain we need.

Its like asking for chemotherapy for a sore throat.

NEVER !


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Stumpgrinder said:


> NEVER, EVER EVER wish tropical weather upon yourself. NEVER. I dont care how much rain we need.
> 
> Its like asking for chemotherapy for a sore throat.
> 
> NEVER !


I agree. Where I live we have drought then flood .... drought then flood.

And we've had drought ....And drought is better than flood. :ac550:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bring it on!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Be careful what you ask for


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Boatflounder said:


> :hairout::hairout::hairout:What kind of dumbness hopes for a hurricane:hairout::hairout::hairout: You never know what they will do! and besides I am tired of all the rain.





Stumpgrinder said:


> NEVER, EVER EVER wish tropical weather upon yourself. NEVER. I dont care how much rain we need.
> 
> Its like asking for chemotherapy for a sore throat.
> 
> NEVER !





awesum said:


> I agree. Where I live we have drought then flood .... drought then flood.
> 
> And we've had drought ....And drought is better than flood. :ac550:


Kidding Right...Allison & Ike were Wussies. Coastal Texans aren't scared. Show me what you really got. :cloud: :texasflag


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*rain*

Come on--show us what ya got.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Kidding Right...Allison & Ike were Wussies. Coastal Texans aren't scared. Show me what you really got. :cloud: :texasflag


Ike a wussie????????? Ask the citizens of Bridge City, lose everything you own,,,,,,,,then comment.sad3sm


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

KJON said:


> Ike a wussie????????? Ask the citizens of Bridge City, lose everything you own,,,,,,,,then comment.sad3sm


x 453287

There seems to be a direct correlation betweens a persons zipcode and their willingness to have a counterclockwise circulator pass over our heads.

My family is just now getting resettled from the last 4 foot saltwater inundation into our homes.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

juan said:


> Never get here as High Pressure locked over us in Texas. Maybe Mexico again.


Pretty much the way I am viewing the situation as well. My ponds in Grimes county are lower than ever in the 40 years we have owned the place. We have no water other than tidal in Jefferson county.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate to see destruction from storms but bring this baby on!! I hope it sits and spins just off the coast like in 02 and dumps tons of water up here in the Hill Country!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

KJON said:


> Ike a wussie????????? Ask the citizens of Bridge City, lose everything you own,,,,,,,,then comment.sad3sm


IKE was weak! and i had 8 1/2 ft of water outside my front door,LMFAO!!!!! its a storm and is the PRICE we pay living on the coast. deal with it


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We need rain and we need it badly. A tropical storm would give us that but I don't want a hurricane.

I sure as hell don't want 40 inches in three days in the hill country again as in 2002 either but I'll take 40 inches spread out over two months or so.

TH


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> We need rain and we need it badly. A tropical storm would give us that but I don't want a hurricane.
> 
> I sure as hell don't want 40 inches in three days in the hill country again as in 2002 either but I'll take 40 inches spread out over two months or so.
> 
> TH


*x2 brutha!*


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Rita Just North of woodville


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

No thanks, I'll continue to take the generous afternoon showers we've been receiving on a regular basis in southeast Texas for the past few weeks.

Just say NO to tropical systems.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Check out the new maps, has it hitting Mexico or the keys.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

from what i am seeing this blob just might enter the gulf. all winds in its area are easterly and continue into the gulf. once in the gulf who knows, still too early.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> IKE was weak! and i had 8 1/2 ft of water outside my front door,LMFAO!!!!! its a storm and is the PRICE we pay living on the coast. deal with it


calf rope, I give, youda man. I'll deal with it. I'm so stupid, I apologize, TS and Hurricanes aint nothin, can't beileve I thought Audrey and Carla were bad, been around almost 62 years and I had it wrong all this time.:rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

KJON said:


> calf rope, I give, youda man. I'll deal with it. I'm so stupid, I apologize, TS and Hurricanes aint nothin, can't beileve I thought Audrey and Carla were bad, been around almost 62 years and I had it wrong all this time.:rotfl:


you could move to the country?IDK? i i just deal with it myself. like i said, its the price you pay to live on the coast. i dont like it no more then you do, but i aint moving to the country just cause a storm may come. momma said carla was not a big deal???


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Keep the hurricane. I dont want any of that. Besides, my lawn is already dead. Got tired of the water bill. Its been nice not having to mow this year...


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> you could move to the country?IDK? i i just deal with it myself. like i said, its the price you pay to live on the coast. i dont like it no more then you do, but i aint moving to the country just cause a storm may come. momma said carla was not a big deal???


carla was a very big deal.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> carla was a very big deal.


momma aint wrong,LMFAO! man, all these storms sucks, but its the price we pay,plan and simple. i hate it just as much as the next guy, but what you gonna do?????


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Ya never know. It's worth watching. 
http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201190_model.html?MR=1


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

This looks more likely


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

'.......Formation of a tropical depression is very unlikely this weekend, and most computer models do not forecast a depression to ever form from this system."


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well alot of thinks can change with time i just hope we get some rain--we r dry as a bome here in east texas


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Believe it when I see it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If anyone thinks there's anything but a WAFG about weather a week out, they are wrong. The bay was flat as glass yesterday morning and they had small craft up and calling for it to settle as the day went on. Right about the time it was supposed to lay in the afternoon, it was blowing 25 knots or better. They were wrong on the same day as the prediction was made.


----------



## g3turtlepin (Jun 6, 2011)

Mont said:


> If anyone thinks there's anything but a WAFG about weather a week out, they are wrong. The bay was flat as glass yesterday morning and they had small craft up and calling for it to settle as the day went on. Right about the time it was supposed to lay in the afternoon, it was blowing 25 knots or better. They were wrong on the same day as the prediction was made.


thats why i use weather under ground, they were calling for the wind to blow 15-25 by late afternoon yesterday.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Those of you that think tropical storms aren't bad remember this:

http://www.floodsafety.com/media/pdfs/texas/ivey.pdf

http://www.texasfreeway.com/houston/photos/june2001_flood/june2001_flood.shtml

http://www.khou.com/community/slide...-121959284.html?gallery=y&img=1#gallery-image

http://www.khou.com/video?id=123162738&sec=548547

Just give me some steady rain and I'll be fine. Y'all can keep that tropical stuff for yourselves, I don't want it!

S.M.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

...just upgraded to 20% chance of becoming a tropical cyclone.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Our creator knows what he is doing trust Him .Leave it in His hands thats what he does .


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

There's a reason they are called "projected paths" and not "guaranteed paths". If there is a big storm sitting out there, and there's a chance it could come my way based on the paths of numerous other storms in the past, I for one would like to know.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

spin it up! Texas is in record drought


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

kweber said:


> spin it up! Texas is in record drought


says the man who is 200 miles inland. pffffffffffffffft I say lets figure another way to get some rain if you dont mind


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*RAIN*

No body wants guarranteed rain so someone call in an ***** rain dancer. Anything is worth a try.Hope the stores have lots of sod for next fall.
Terry


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*Wishing for a hurricane is a little much .....*

But since I don't in know any ***** rain dancers, I've been doing a personal rendition of a white man's nekkid rain dance in my backyard for the last couple of weeks. I've only received a little over an inch of rain for my efforts. On the bright side, my neighbors have volunteered to finish my six foot privacy fence. :walkingsm


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I'm hearing more and more about a very active August, September and maybe October...but we shall see.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

....up to 30% now.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

jimk said:


> I'm hearing more and more about a very active August, September and maybe October...but we shall see.


They've got their crystal ball out again?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Wade Fisher said:


> But since I don't in know any ***** rain dancers, I've been doing a personal rendition of a white man's nekkid rain dance in my backyard for the last couple of weeks. I've only received a little over an inch of rain for my efforts. On the bright side, my neighbors have volunteered to finish my six foot privacy fence. :walkingsm


LMMFAO!!!!!! green to ya brotha! Made me spit out my lunch laughing so hard!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

The system has a 30% chance of becoming a named tropical system. With the high pressure sitting over most of Texas right now, the predictions are that the system will be steered to the west into northern Mexico or very southern Texas. If you're down south, definitely keep an eye on things. Those of us on the upper coast probably don't need to worry about it.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

NaClH2O said:


> The system has a 30% chance of becoming a named tropical system. With the high pressure sitting over most of Texas right now, the predictions are that the system will be steered to the west into northern Mexico or very southern Texas. If you're down south, definitely keep an eye on things. Those of us on the upper coast probably don't need to worry about it.


hopefully it goes south and passes right over the top of Bruni, TX with about 3-4 inches of rain to dump in that area!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

NaClH2O said:


> The system has a 30% chance of becoming a named tropical system. With the high pressure sitting over most of Texas right now, the predictions are that the system will be steered to the west into northern Mexico or very southern Texas. If you're down south, definitely keep an eye on things. Those of us on the upper coast probably don't need to worry about it.


Just got an updated email from a private weather service, they are now raising it from a 50 to 70% chance of developing into a storm, headed towards south texas. IT just may get interesting after all for someone in Texas!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Stormpulse is updating this as well. Seems we might get something from it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If that thing does go into south TX, we might get some epic fishing out of it up here, just depending upon what it does. With my luck, it will come right up Clear Creek and take a left on 270.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Continues to get interesting... The gulf is extremely hot, with little shear, this storm could explode.. SHIPS (intensity model) has forcasted it to become a category 1

The white lines are different models that run with the GFS model, which is the pro dominate tropical model..


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like South Texas.

http://www.stormpulse.com/atlantic?...&ww=0&mo=1&sl=0&ht=0&mg=0&ob=0&wf=1&ml=1&ql=0


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I could care less if it hit the coast with the intensity of a popcorn fart as long as it is dumping rain by the time it gets to my house.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

So by when are we looking at?


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

tunchistheman said:


> So by when are we looking at?


Thursday/Friday - ish.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

*Tropical Disturbance 20*

Updated: Tuesday, July 26th 2011 2:23pm CDT

* Current Location: * 20.3N/84.0W 
* Geographic Reference: * 215 miles east of Cozumel, MX 
* Movement: * West-northwest at 13 mph 
* Maximum Winds: * 25 mph sustained, gusting to 50 mph in squalls 
* Organizational Trend: * Slowly increasing 
* Probability of Tropical Storm Development: * 70 percent

 * Changes to Our Previous Forecast *  
We are increasing the chance of development from 50 percent to 70 percent on this advisory.

 * Our Forecast *  
A west-northwesterly track is expected to continue over the next several days. This would take this disturbance across the northern Yucatan Peninsula during the day tomorrow and across the southwestern Gulf of Mexico on Thursday. Landfall should be on Friday afternoon along the lower Texas coast.

This disturbance continues to show signs of organization this afternoon. Thunderstorms have become stronger and wind shear is decreasing. Therefore, we are increasing the chance of tropical storm development to 70 percent. If this system were to become a tropical storm in the Gulf of Mexico, then there is a 35 percent chance of it becoming a hurricane on Thursday or early Friday just prior to landfall. 
Because there is a chance that this system could become a hurricane prior to landfall, we are now indicating that the region from northeast Mexico to Matagorda Bay, TX to be HRI-positive. HRI is our Hurricane Risk Indicator, our "tap on the shoulder" that a region could experience hurricane conditions should this disturbance develop as predicted. For now, we do not think that the greater Houston-Galveston area is at risk of a hurricane impact.

 * Expected Impacts on Land *  
* Cayman Islands * : Scattered thunderstorms will continue through this evening, with general amounts of 1-2 inches and isolated totals to 4 inches. The heavier squalls have now moved west of the Cayman Islands. 
* Cancun/Cozumel Areas: * Scattered thunderstorms will begin tonight and continue through Wednesday. General amounts of 2-4 inches can be expected over the next 24-36 hours, with total rainfall up to 6-8 inches possible. 
* Northeast Mexico/South Texas: * Squalls could reach the area on Thursday evening and continue through the day on Friday. General rainfall amounts could reach 3-6 inches or more. Much will depend on if the disturbance develops into a tropical storm or hurricane prior to landfall.

 * Expected Impacts Offshore *  
* Northwest Gulf Lease Areas: * Squalls could reach the deepwater areas off the mid Louisiana coast as early as tomorrow night but probably on Thursday morning. However, our forecast track would keep the heavier squalls south of the Green Canyon/Garden Banks blocks. As for off the lower Texas coast, squalls could reach the Alaminos Canyon area around noon on Thursday. 
Our next statement will be issued by 10PM CDT.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

wasn't ike going to corpus? lol way too early. bet the stores are going to get crazy!!! sw winds here will help keep it farther south.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

New GFS loop has this thing going to LA on Friday. That would be crazy High would have to move fast.

http://raleighwx.americanwx.com/models/gfs/18zgfstropical850mbVortSLPGFSLoop.html


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is our latest update

*Disturbance 20 Likely to Develop Today*

*Wednesday, July 27th 5:00AM CDT*

*Tropical Disturbance 20* is located in the Yucatan Channel about midway between the western tip of Cuba and the northeastern tip of the Yucatan Peninsula this morning. Satellite imagery and surface observations indicate that a low-level circulation center may have formed overnight. A recon plane will investigate the disturbance early this afternoon. It is likely that the disturbance will be upgraded to a tropical depression or a tropical storm at that time, if not earlier. This increases the risk that the disturbance could become a hurricane prior to landfall on the Texas coast on Friday.

*Active Storms*

No Active Storms


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

The latest. Time to get a little nervous. 
Invest 90-L Likely To Become A Tropical Depression Or A Tropical Storm By Late Today; Potentially A Threat To The Middle Or Lower Texas Coast As A Upper-End Tropical Storm Or A Hurricane On Friday Night*Rob Lightbown on July 27, 2011, 5:59 am*

It is looking more and more likely that a tropical disturbance, Invest 90-L, located over the northwestern Caribbean will be our fourth named storm of the 2011 Hurricane Season. It's name would be Don. As of this morning, Invest 90-L was located just south of the western tip of Cuba and it continues to organize and strengthen with a low-level circulation potentially developing about 125 miles east of Cancun, Mexico. Reconnaissance aircraft are scheduled to fly out and investigate Invest 90-L this afternoon and I suspect that they will find at the very least a tropical depression and very possibly a tropical storm.
It should be noted that this is a small system in its overall size and this is one of the main reasons none of the global models "see it" and thus continue to insist no development, while real-time observations suggest otherwise. So, I am throwing out all of the global models and going more with the track model guidance like the consenus TVCC and TVCN track models. Also, I fully expect Invest 90-L to be our next named storm and Don has the potential to be a threat to the middle and lower Texas coast by Friday night. Everyone from the Houston/Galveston area southward to Brownsville should closely monitor this system.
Invest 90-L is currently tracking west-northwestward at a forward speed of 15 mph and I fully expect this track to continue. The current synoptic setup over the Gulf of Mexico and northwest Caribbean consists 90L of a weakness in a large ridge of high pressure. This weakness has been caused by a trough of low pressure along the US East Coast and has caused Invest 90-L to slow down in forward speed. This ridge of high pressure is forecast to strengthen by later this week and this should prevent any significant northward turns of this system.
The latest track model guidance has some differences over the next few days. The latest TVCN consensus model forecasts a general west-northwest to northwest track and forecasts landfall near Port Lavaca and Port O' Connor on Friday night. The latest GFDL model forecasts landfall near Galveston and Houston as a Category 1 hurricane on Friday night. The latest HWRF model forecasts landfall near Corpus Christi as a Category 1 hurricane on Saturday morning.
Given the overall strength of the ridge that is forecast by many of the global models, I think the GFDL model may be too far north and a track more towards the west-northwest seems reasonable. This would take this system, I think, onshore very near Port Aransas on Friday night.
As for strengthening, I think a fairly steady pace of strengthening seems likely from today through Friday. At this point, I think Invest 90L/Don will be an upper end tropical storm or a low end Category 1 hurricane when it makes landfall on Friday night. It should be emphasized that this system will encounter fairly favorable environmental conditions over the next couple of days and it will need to be watched very closely for more rapid intensification.
Everyone along the Texas coast from Galveston/Houston southward to Brownsville should closely monitor the progress of this system. I think given the trends this morning it is likely that we will have a tropical depression or a tropical storm by the end of today.
*I will likely post an update this evening detailing what the reconnaissance aircraft find with Invest 90-L, especially if they find a tropical depression or a tropical storm.*
*Our Forecast For Invest 90-L/Don:*


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Yikes!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

They are lining up now... could get interesting indeed.


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

I guess I need to start paying attention to this. I am scheduled to take a week of vacation next week and was planning on spending it fishing all week. Hoping I don't have to push it back.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Morning email from Flood Control Met Jeff Lindner

*Potential tropical cyclone threat to the state of Texas later this week/weekend.*

*Significant forecast changes likely over the next 48 hours.*

*Discussion: *
The strong tropical wave over the NW Caribbean Sea continues to become better organized with deep convection frequent near/over the wave axis. Radar out of Cancun and surface observations suggest that the strong mid level center may be working its way to the surface and developing a surface circulation, at this time it is weak and barely noted in the surface data and deep convection while persistent remains scattered.

*Track: *
Massive high pressure ridge holding over TX for months will be moving ENE toward the Carolinas over the next 48 hours allowing a weakness to develop over the NW Gulf of Mexico and the TX coast. The Caribbean system will track along the SW side of the ridge into this weakness or in the general direction of the TX coast. Global guidance is still not"seeing" what is happening in the Caribbean Sea and shows little development, so will toss it out as it is clear that a tropical system is forming. Will follow the expected ridge position and split the difference between the 2 hurricane forecasting models (GFDL and HWRF) and the multi model consensus package and indicate a potential threat from Galveston to Brownsville with highest threat right now from about Corpus Christi to Port O Connor. GFDL takes the system as a cat 1 hurricane into Galveston Bay while the HWRF takes the system as a strong cat 1 into the area near Corpus Christi. The multi model consensus is pegged just west of Port O Connor taking into account the GFS and GFDL upper coast and the HWRF and EURO southern coast. 
Will get a better handle on the spreading track solutions by this evening as data from a USAF mission midday today is ingested into the models.

*Intensity: *
Overall size of the system is small which means it is vulnerable to surrounding atmospheric conditions moreso than a large system. The system is over very warm waters with temperatures in the mid to upper 80's across much of the Gulf of Mexico and the NW Caribbean Sea. Upper level shear while strong over the northern Gulf of Mexico is light over the southern Gulf and forecast to gradually weekend as the southern plains high shifts eastward. The air mass over the southern Gulf does have a bit of dry air and this may be one reason as to why the convection has been fairly meager with this system and this could impact the system down the road as it moves across the Gulf. Overall conditions in the Gulf appear favorable for development and small system can spin up/down very quickly due to surrounding atmospheric changes (dry air intrusion, weak shear, ect). SHIPS guidance brings the system to a hurricane in the Gulf along with the GFDL and HWRF hurricane models, while the GFS, EURO, and CMC show very little development at all. Feel the big global models (GFS, EURO, and CMC) are missing this small system altogether and will not put much faith in their current forecast, while the hurricane models do seem high. For now will go with a blend of the two camps and lean toward the stronger solutions with a strong tropical storm or possibly a weak hurricane approaching the TX coast late Friday.

*Impacts:*
Feel it is best to await data from the aircraft this afternoon before going full force on coastal impacts. Forecast will no doubt need some significant changes with respect to seas, tides, rain changes, and rainfall amounts, along with wind forecast for Friday into Saturday. Will at least bump rain chances to 50% for Friday for areas south of I-10 and this could go much higher and hit those same areas with widespread 1-2 inches of rainfall. Coastal winds will begin to back from the SSW to ESE and then E Thursday night into Friday and increase. For now will hold winds below TS force over all areas awaiting NHC wind guidance if/once the system is declared. Based on current track guidance feel, TS force winds (40mph or greater) will be needed by Friday evening over parts of the middle and upper TX coast waters and coastal counties and spreading inland Friday night.

*Preparations: *
Residents along the TX coast should review hurricane preparation plans and be prepared to put these plans into effect over the next 48 hours. Closely monitor weather forecast for potential rapid changes and increasing impacts to the Texas coast.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

ya'll best get to the stores today. could really get crazy by thursday. just fiqures when i want to hold a garage sale friday it is going to rain!!! lol they really have no clue where this thing is going. when in the gulf all bets are off.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Probably another nothing....but you're right David. People go stupid immediately before a storm. Why they aren't prepared beforehand is a mystery.


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> Our creator knows what he is doing trust Him .Leave it in His hands thats what he does .


So it's in his plans to displace my family, destroy my home and job, and possibly hurt or kill many people. Give me a break. Faith is one thing, but leave this kinda talk in your collection plate on Sunday.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

If I dont have all my storm rations acquired by July 4 I consider myself late


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

We do need the rain any way we could get it...I do not wish for a powerful/destructive storm, but rain is much needed in the great state.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I can already see it now. Some idjut reporter standing in a ditch telling us about the great flood of 2011. I know one thing, I am picking up fire ant killer. If we do get some rain, those things are going to be everywhere. They don't die during dry periods, they just go deeper. One good rain, they will be out in force. Same for the skeeters.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

FishinTheBarge said:


> So it's in his plans to displace my family, destroy my home and job, and possibly hurt or kill many people. Give me a break. Faith is one thing, but leave this kinda talk in your collection plate on Sunday.


Dang son take it easy. Oh and Jesus loves you!


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

It has been nice w/out the skeeters around...I can mow my yard w/out wearing OFF.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

hey coastal folks... I was jus funnin':tongue:
but dang, bands of rain from a depression would be wonderful.
and BTW... we're leaving for Port A tomorrow for a long w/end. I've been off from work exactly 2(TWO) days since Apr1.
hopin' to grill steak, shrimp and scallops between rain bands:doowapsta
might mix up a few pitchers of Hurricanes Coladas and Margie's, too:brew2:


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

weather underground has it coming right at us here in Texas as of 2:00pm:cloud:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hurricane/TS party!!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Hurricane/TS party!!


Sounds like a great idea....

Where? :rotfl:

I do hope we get some much needed rain.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*TS garage sale*

If it comes our way i'm going to Capt. Davids garage sale and drinking beer.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Heres our latest at work

*Tropical Disturbance 20*

Updated: Wednesday, July 27th 2011 2:39pm CDT

* Current Location: * 22.2N/87.1W 
* Geographic Reference: * Near the northeastern Yucatan Peninsula 
* Movement: * West-northwest at 10 mph 
* Maximum Winds: * 35 mph sustained gusting to 55 mph in squalls 
* Organizational Trend: * Steadily increasing 
* Probability of Tropical Storm Development: * Near 100 percent 
* Probability of Hurricane Development: * 60 percent 
* Forecast Confidence: * Below average

 * Changes to Our Previous Forecast *  
There are no changes on this advisory.

 * Our Forecast *  
Initial observations from a recon plane appear to confirm that the disturbance is at least a tropical depression and most likely a tropical storm. The plane just measured a surface wind of 45 mph east of the center. It's quite likely that the disturbance will be upgraded to Tropical Storm Don within the next hour. With more than two days over very warm water and a reasonably favorable environment for strengthening in its path, we think there is a good chance that the system will reach hurricane intensity prior to landfall. 
There remains a good deal of uncertainty as to the final landfall along the Texas coast. We think that landfall will occur late Friday night, probably along the middle Texas coast near Matagorda Bay. It is clear on satellite imagery that this storm will be smaller than average in size. Any hurricane force winds at landfall should cover only a very small area. The small size means that the height and extent of any storm surge will be on the lower side.

 * Expected Impacts on Land *  
* Cancun/Cozumel Areas: * Scattered heavy thunderstorms over the next 24 hours. Rainfall amounts may average in the 3-5 inch range with totals to 8 inches possible. 
* Texas Coast: * Much will depend upon the exact landfall point in Texas. Generally, squalls will begin reaching the Texas coast by mid morning on Friday. Locations within 75 miles either side of the track of the storm could receive 5-10 inches of rain Friday night and Saturday.

 * Expected Impacts Offshore *  
* Northwest Gulf Lease Areas: * Squalls could reach the deepwater areas off the Texas and Louisiana coasts on Thursday evening. Due to the small storm size and current weak wind field, we do not expect any large swells to be impacting the offshore lease areas in the northwest Gulf prior to the arrival of any squalls on Thursday evening. 
We will be initiating full advisories on the newly-formed depression or tropical storm by 5PM CDT once the disturbance is officially upgraded by the National Hurricane Center


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

come on craig, most likely no garage sale, but could be drinking!!! just might get too see the storm up close.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

FishinTheBarge said:


> So it's in his plans to displace *my family*, destroy *my home and job*, and possibly hurt or kill many people. Give me a break. Faith is one thing, but leave this kinda talk in your collection plate on Sunday.


You do realize weather is an important part of the environment whether or not it effects YOUR family, job or home.

Me me me me me me me me ... YOU can take that nonsense back Massachusetts you faithless pinko. Bubba didn't do anything to you and we need this weather despite your family, home and job.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

We have Don...

Let's see what happens..

Any bets?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I will bet the path it takes is further North than what yours is showing.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> I will bet the path it takes is further North than what yours is showing.


The eye comes ashore just east of Matagorda on Friday at 2330 hrs. That is my guess!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> You do realize weather is an important part of the environment whether or not it effects YOUR family, job or home.
> 
> Me me me me me me me me ... YOU can take that nonsense back Massachusetts you faithless pinko. Bubba didn't do anything to you and we need this weather despite your family, home and job.


Don't hold back!



Mike77015 said:


> I will bet the path it takes is further North than what yours is showing.


I agree, it always seems to take that curve to the north at the end. I'm in for POC at a dollar.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I say East Matty for a 12 pack.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, bring it to my front yard!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Was going to go down to POC this weekend....hmmmm, maybe I still should. This way when the trailer is a rock'in I can blame the wind


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

I say around Freeport if it stays a TS. Corpus if goes Cat 1 or above.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

looks like don's getting sum company ,,,,


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Like I said, I sure hate to see any dmage or loss of life but MAN-O-MAN do we need this rain!! COME ON BABY!!


----------

